# bonded neutral



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

my briggs and stratton has the neutral bonded to the frame of the generator. is this a advantage or disadvantage?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It depends upon what you intend to use it for.

If you just want to power some tools, plugged directly into it, it's great.

If you want to connect to your house using an interlock or transfer panel, it's not so great. The reasoning for that is that you would already have a neutral ground bond at your first disconnect or main panel. You aren't supposed to have more.

If you have GFCI outlets on your generator and connect to a transfer switch it'll trip. There will be enough current traveling on the ground to cause an imbalance in the line/neutral conductors.

If you can't disconnect the bond there are workarounds. A "neutral switching kit" might be required.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for your help. i have only used the briggs with 10 ga. extension cords when the power went out and have no plans to connect it to the panel.


----------

